
No materialist theory of consciousness is plausible - yters
https://mindmatters.ai/2019/07/no-materialist-theory-of-consciousness-is-plausible/
======
vondirac
The thinking in this article is shockingly lazy. Saying that if you take a
particle away from a conscious structure it ceases to be conscious is like
saying if I take a particle away from a chicken it ceases to be a chicken. It
might alter the degree of consciousness but surely consciousness lies on a
continuum and the point at which we transition from conscious to unconscious
is decided by the humans considering the issue. Just like the distinction
between a chicken and an egg.

